# Icelandic: Honor, Courage and Integrity



## kenny0983

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for an accurate translation of the "motto" : Honor, Courage and Integrity to engrave on a gift for a friend who's in the military.
So far I found this : heiður, hugrekki og heiðarleiki
Can anyone help?
Thanks!


----------



## sindridah

The translations you found are correct and spot on.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

kenny0983 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for an accurate translation of the "motto" : Honor, Courage and Integrity to engrave on a gift for a friend who's in the military.
> So far I found this : heiður, hugrekki og heiðarleiki
> Can anyone help?
> Thanks!



Heiður, hugrekki og heilindi.


----------



## sindridah

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Heiður, hugrekki og heilindi.



Þarna verð ég að vera ósammála þér NMMI, heiðarleiki mun betri þýðing


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Sindri: En það hljómar svolítið illa að segja heiður og svo heiðarleiki, ekki satt? Að mínu máti væri betra að finna annað orð, þótt það sé ekki _alveg_​ akkúrat þýðing.

(English) Sindri: But it doesn't sound very good to say heiður and then heiðarleiki. In my opinion it would be better to find another word, even if the translation isn't exactly spot on.

And from what NMMIG said, it looks like the translation is fine in any case.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

sindridah said:


> Þarna verð ég að vera ósammála þér NMMI, heiðarleiki mun betri þýðing



*Integrity* af Merriam-Webster:

1*:* firm adherence to a code of especially moral or artistic values *:* incorruptibility
2*:* an unimpaired condition *:* soundness 
3*:* the quality or state of being complete or undivided *:* completeness 

Ekkert af þessu gefur beint í skyn heiðarleika (honesty). Hins vegar: complete or undivided = whole (heilt) og heilindi er jú dregið af því.

None of the items listed directly describes _heiðarleiki_ (honesty). On the other hand: complete or undivided = whole (heilt) and _heilindi_ is derived from that.


----------



## hanne

Please keep the discussion in a language that the original poster can understand. So far Icelandic hasn't been indicated. [edit]Thank you.[/edit]


----------



## sindridah

I stand corrected, heilindi does indeed fit better. Upz, I apologise


----------



## kenny0983

Thank you all for your replies.
From what I understand, Heilindi stands for Integrity whereas heiðarleiki stands more for Honesty?


----------

